# Hairdressers



## martinaorourke (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Can you let me know where there are any good hairdressers in Dubai that do good highlights / cut and are cheap enough, my fro is in desperate need of some serious pampering .... looking to spend 500 max if this is possible! 

Thanks


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

martinaorourke said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you let me know where there are any good hairdressers in Dubai that do good highlights / cut and are cheap enough, my fro is in desperate need of some serious pampering .... looking to spend 500 max if this is possible!
> 
> Thanks


Where are you located?


----------



## martinaorourke (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey

I'm located in Dubai Marina,

Cheers ...


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

martinaorourke said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm located in Dubai Marina,
> 
> Cheers ...


Not sure if you've found your ideal bonce repairer  but I can recommend the hair salon in JBR at the Habtour Grand hotel. All Syrian males who work there and have been using them for year and a half. The atmosphere is also lovely in there. Ask for Najib who is the manager and tell him you were recommended off a forum (hopefully he'll deduce it was me who pointed you in his direction). Phone number is 04 3995020

Let me know how you got along if you decide to pursue


----------



## martinaorourke (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks petrolhead!

Well... went to the new "WOW" hairdressers there at the Tamani Hotel opposite Westin hotel and NEVER again! My hair was originally blonde with highlights and it turned out black! THe male hairdresser there didnt have a clue what he was doing with the colours, put another one in after the black and came out with an orange tang to it, so was like an orangatan coming out, Terrible!! Even cried, it was that bad, so then a few days later, decided to get done again and tried the Le Meridien Mina Seyahi hotel and got a hairdresser called Joe - thank god he fixed my fro and I can go out in public again ... might try the Habtoor next time, thanks for advise!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

martinaorourke said:


> Thanks petrolhead!
> 
> Well... went to the new "WOW" hairdressers there at the Tamani Hotel opposite Westin hotel and NEVER again! My hair was originally blonde with highlights and it turned out black! THe male hairdresser there didnt have a clue what he was doing with the colours, put another one in after the black and came out with an orange tang to it, so was like an orangatan coming out, Terrible!! Even cried, it was that bad, so then a few days later, decided to get done again and tried the Le Meridien Mina Seyahi hotel and got a hairdresser called Joe - thank god he fixed my fro and I can go out in public again ... might try the Habtoor next time, thanks for advise!


Crikey Martina - sorry I did laugh but immediately sympathised afterwards. I know how important it is to make sure your hair is done correctly and amazes me how may idiots who portray themselves as 'hairdressers' are willing to pounce on us unsuspecting victims.

Thankfully you found Joe and he managed to rectify it for you. I actually feel a little guilty that I didn't see this post before now and may have managed to avoid you having gone through that trauma. Do try Najib, he really is very good and he has a great sense of humour.

Anyway you're more than welcome. If you do try him out let me know what you think. Oh just for your advice they do waxing and nails too so if you want to go for the full overhaul whilst you're there ............


----------



## martinaorourke (Feb 19, 2011)

Aw thanks for laughing  It was as far away as "WOW" that you could expect, they were nearly releasing me into the jungle after I came out of there, would of definitely passed for an orangatan  Hmmm Maybe I should go for the full wax overhaul too, beautiful and hairless, the full package ... I shall let ya know if I go, it is good to get recommendations as that was the 3rd hairdressers that I have visited and he was the only good one, definitely need to do your research before going to hairdressers ... oh and only new ones offering 50% discounts, AVOID!!!
:clap2:


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

martinaorourke said:


> Aw thanks for laughing  It was as far away as "WOW" that you could expect, they were nearly releasing me into the jungle after I came out of there, would of definitely passed for an orangatan  Hmmm Maybe I should go for the full wax overhaul too, beautiful and hairless, the full package ... I shall let ya know if I go, it is good to get recommendations as that was the 3rd hairdressers that I have visited and he was the only good one, definitely need to do your research before going to hairdressers ... oh and only new ones offering 50% discounts, AVOID!!!
> :clap2:


Yes, hairdressers are hit and miss - always best to get a recommendation. In fact there's quite a few people I've geared towards this salon and all have come out very happy with the results. And why not go for the full hog - will do you good.

I assume you haven't been out here too long Martina and if that's the case I hope all is working out for you and you're happy


----------



## martinaorourke (Feb 19, 2011)

Definitely, a little full hog tlc is always good, nice to be pampered .. Have been here since end of Feb, its been great, living the high life and loving everything about it apart from the hairdressers ha ha weather is fab 2, so will be here still I'm old and wrinkly


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice one Martina, glad you're enjoying it. You also sound like fun so if ever you fancy meeting up for a bevvie or two, let me know. Oh, for the record I am female - didn't want you thinking I was hitting on you ;-)


----------



## martinaorourke (Feb 19, 2011)

Was thinking u were female, not sure alot of men over here wud be on for doing the full hoc and getting there highlights done, then again, ya never know really! Yeah that'd be cool to go for few drinkies, sure I can email ya when I'm let out (or more like when pay day is  As I'm a bit stoney broke after my hairdresser experiences, nice chatting with ya


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

martinaorourke said:


> Was thinking u were female, not sure alot of men over here wud be on for doing the full hoc and getting there highlights done, then again, ya never know really! Yeah that'd be cool to go for few drinkies, sure I can email ya when I'm let out (or more like when pay day is  As I'm a bit stoney broke after my hairdresser experiences, nice chatting with ya


You too and thanks for the giggle :tongue1:


----------



## martinaorourke (Feb 19, 2011)

Anytime


----------

